# Coexistence of species



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

30 gal tank:

15 cardinal tetras
6 rummy nose tetra
3 kuhli loaches
1 dwarf gourami
5 botia kubotai

Will there be any trouble between these species?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

All seem good,but sometimes gouramis are tough.The rest will be a beautiful tank.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

What do you mean by tough? What would happen in worst case cenario?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably just chase others around.Their not predatory by nature,but some tetras can really be scared to death(chasing is very stressful for smaller fish).


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh thank you very much! I don't want that to happen, what other colourful fish do you think would fit in the place of the gourami?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Cherry barbs are colorful(deep red) look for long finned and you'll be pleased,they can do well in groups as small as 3.Serpae tetras are also colorful(deep red again),but should be small school of 4-5.These instead of gourami put you very close to capacity if not there.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

The cherry barbs i've never seen them on my local store (also I don't like them very much), but those serpae tetras I think I've seen them so I might go for those instead, 5 of them! Thank you very much for the help!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Once the loaches grow your tank will be over stocked. They will each reach 5 inches. Personally I wouldn't add anything else.


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I was thinking and I thought maybe i could leave the cardinal tetras, and just have more of the rummy-noses and more of those serpae tetras. Maybe 7-8 serpae and 10 rummy-noses, and the loaches of course. I tghink the colours would combine better. What do you think about it?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would suggest a 55 gal to replace your 30. Loaches are to big for a 30 gal.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Susankat is correct about loaches,but to be more specific for you Frederico,I think she is reffering to the botias.Without them your 30 should be fine(I'm hoping the loaches you still want are the kuhlis).


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

I could get a 55 gal instead since I haven't yet bought the tank, the problem is that a 55 gallon is even more expensive... but maybe I can do that, I'm still planning this new tank and I'm not in a hurry! One more thing, I've read that the key to keep serpae tetras happy and healthy was to put them in a heavily planted tank, well with this tank I was planning on builing a beautiful hardscape with rocks and wood, will the serpae tetras be less happy?


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh, and I'm pretty sure I will go for the 55 gal, It might take me some more time to save money, but I love botia kubotais, and I really would love to keep a healthy group of them!


----------



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

In the 55 gallon would these fit or would it be overstocked and would there be any problems?
- 8 black neon tetras
- 8 rummy nose tetras
- 4 Golden pristella tetras
- 5 Serpae tetras
- 5 Botia kubotais
- 3 Kuhli loaches


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm not sure why you would cross the dwarf gourami off the list, I have a red flame DG in a heavily planted tank with 13 neon tetras, and 3 albino cories, and the DG reminds the others every now and then that he's the boss, but he's normally fine.


----------

